# spiele zu schnell, hardware prob?



## sorashi (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal nen ganz komisches problem, und zwar laufen manche spiele einfach zu schnell ab.
ich hab vor etwa 1 monat mein altes system (athlon 2600+, ti4200, 1,5ghz pc333 ram, msi kt4) aufgerüstet (athlon 3800+, 7900gt, 1ghz pc400 ram, asus a8n-sli premium), und seit dem habe ich bei einigen spielen das Problem, dass sie einfach in ich schätz mal 10facher geschwindigkeit abgespielt werden.

Ich hatte das Problem sowohl bei GTA: San Andreas, Knights of the old Republic 2 als auch nun bei Gothic 3! Bei Gothic 3 habe ich wenn ich speicher (nach etwa 2 Minuten) schon 350+ Tage (ingame) hinter mir...

Ich habe sowohl neuesten Grafikkarten, als auch Chipsatztreiber drauf.
Habs mal in dieses Forum geschrieben, weil das problem erst nach dem Aufrüsten aufgetreten ist.

mfg und danke schonmal für Antworten


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube das Problem würde jeder gerne haben, der am PC spielt 

Seltsam. Du hast ja deine Hardware-Sachen alle auf dem neuesten Stand. Sind auch deine Spiele auf dem neuesten Stand? Vielleicht sind Patches für deine Spiele vorhanden, die wg. deiner neuen Grafikkarte erschienen sind. Um deinen PC auszubremsen, solltest du AntiAliasing und Anisotrope Filtering in deiner Grafikkarteneinstellung auf das Maximum einstellen. In den Spielen Stellst du die Auflösung auf mind. 1280 x 1024. 32 Bit Farbe und Max. Details.

Dann wird der Rechner sicher in die Knie gezwungen.

Wg. deinem Zeitsprungproble. Vielleicht hilft eine Neuinstallation deiner Spiele etwas

bye


----------



## sorashi (14. Oktober 2006)

also gothic 3 is aufm neuesten stand. Und ich spiel Gothic eigentlich schon aufm Maximum :\

Komisch ist es aber, dass es nicht gleich am anfang so ist, erst wenn ich schon so 20 Minuten gespielt hab.


----------



## DJTrancelight (14. Oktober 2006)

Ich rate dir dann zu einer Neuinstallation, da sicher andere Einstellungen von deinem alten System in der Windows-Registry gespeichert sind.


----------



## sorashi (14. Oktober 2006)

mit dem aufrüsten kam auch ne neue festplatte, das system (winxp 32bit) wurde neu draufgemacht.
hab ma gothic neu installt, kurz nachdem ich das erste mal gespeichert habe gings wieder los. Könnte es sein, dass ein programm sowas verursacht? Wenn ich PC neu starte gehts (ein paar minuten) wenn er längere zeit läuft nicht...


----------

